# Silver Tipped Tetra Spawning



## wish (Apr 26, 2014)

I have 2 female and 1 male silver tipped tetra in my community aquarium. Today the male chased a female in a "courting dance" and she released a bunch of eggs all over the aquarium (which other fish then ate...). 

I know they are an egg-scattering specie, but is it normal for this to happen and what else do you think I should do? Should I separate them, etc. How _often_ do silver tipped tetras spawn in their lifespan? Wikipedia says "_adult silver tipped tetras can breed every 2 weeks_", but is that when they are handled by professional breeders?

Thanks for the help


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

If you are lucky, there might be eggs in gravel. Use gravel cleaner to check.


----------



## wish (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks dmaobc, the other fish were luckier than I (haha); even thought I just fed them before this happened, they gobble the eggs up. Maybe next time they spawn I can try catching the eggs with a breeder net... although the light might adversely affect the eggs anyways. =\


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I think your best chance of success would be if the tetras had the tank to themselves until they spawned and then take them out too. That's not practical for most people but if you're serious it can be done. 

Otherwise, I find if you have a ton of plants on a large system inevitably babies will come " out of the woodwork" and avoid predators long enough to be snack sized.


----------



## wish (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks Keri, I read about the spawning process for tetras being similar to that. I will keep the tetras in mind while landscaping the new aquarium too and add lots of small hiding places and underground crevices in case eggs are dropped.  We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow that's nice!
I have silver-tip tetra chasing each other all the time, but I never see them release any eggs at all...


----------

